

Apple $2.2 Billion Case Hinges on Two-Bit Issue  - lmg643
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-02-11/apple-2-2-billion-case-hinges-on-two-bit-question-judge-says.html

======
higherpurpose
I really don't feel sorry for Apple. They seem to be liking the current system
where everyone sues each other for bogus "patent infringements" just fine. If
they didn't, they'd actually support movements for real reform of the patent
system. But they are not doing that. If anything, they are probably fighting
against such movements.

This is really what we need to get companies like Apple, Microsoft and even
IBM to change their mind about how useful these mass-filed patents really are
- them getting sued by patent trolls and losing tens of billions of dollars
from it. Then, they should get the message, and then we'll finally have real
patent reform rather than patches and fixes of minor issues, like we see now,
at best, while new bogus patents are still passed by the thousands every day
at the Patent Office.

